# καντήλες και καντήλια



## nickel (Jul 19, 2013)

Η καντήλα είναι το καντήλι που κρέμεται. Το καντήλι μπορεί να είναι καντήλα, μπορεί και να μην κρέμεται — να είναι ακουμπισμένο κάπου.

Με το *vigil lamp* έχουμε αποφύγει τη γενικότητα του *oil lamp*. Για την *καντήλα* θα πούμε *hanging vigil lamp* ή *hanging votive lamp* (έτσι πουλάει τις καντήλες το Amazon.com).

Προσοχή: το ρώσικο _lampada_ δεν είναι ούτε χορός (_lambada_) ούτε λαμπάδα. Είναι η καντήλα. 

Το _καντήλι_ και η _καντήλα_ είναι ελληνιστικής προέλευσης, από το λατινικό _candela_ (κερί, λύχνος από κερί), που έδωσε το αγγλικό _candle_. Αναρωτιέμαι πώς και γλίτωσε η λέξη την απλοποίηση και δεν την κάναμε *_καντίλι_… 

Τις φουσκάλες δεν ξέρω γιατί τις είπαμε καντήλες. Το ΛΚΝ λέει: «ίσως επειδή μπορεί να προξενήσει κάψιμο».

Μερικές προτάσεις για αποδόσεις:

*καντήλι* = vigil lamp, (votive) oil lamp
*καντήλα* = hanging vigil lamp, hanging votive lamp | (φουσκάλα) blister
*βγάζω καντήλες* = get blisters, break out in a rash | (μτφ.) see red
*κατεβάζω καντήλια* = swear one’s head off, hurl abuse in all directions
*καντηλανάφτης* = verger, candlelighter — http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12159-καντηλανάφτης-verger-candlelighter


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2013)

Επίσης: candela (cd) είναι η μονάδα φωτεινότητας στη φυσική.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης: candela (cd) είναι η μονάδα φωτεινότητας στη φυσική.


Που ενίοτε τη μεταγράφουμε (βλέπω *καντέλες*) και άλλοτε τη μεταφράζουμε σε *νέα κηρία* (πληθυντικός είναι αυτός).

Η λέξη που έδωσε σε εμάς το *καντηλέρι*, το επιτραπέζιο κηροπήγιο (candlestick, candleholder), έδωσε στους Αγγλοσάξονες το _chandelier_, τον πολυέλαιο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2013)

Και τα πολυκηροπήγια, candelabra


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2013)

Το γνωστό όνομα Τσάντλερ προέρχεται από τον _chandler_, τον κηροποιό. Αυτός διευρύνει το εμπόρευμά του όταν γίνεται *ship's chandler*, εφοδιαστής πλοίων, «σιψάντης» στη γλώσσα των ναυτικών.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τις φουσκάλες δεν ξέρω γιατί τις είπαμε καντήλες. Το ΛΚΝ λέει: «ίσως επειδή μπορεί να προξενήσει κάψιμο».


Φαντάζομαι ότι η χρήση της «καντήλας» εδώ είναι αρκετά χαλαρή, αλλά νομίζω ότι λέγεται κυρίως για τους πομφούς και όχι τις φουσκάλες. 
Έμαθα επίσης ότι λέγονται και «φλούμπες» ή «φλουμπέτες» :-D :-D


----------



## sarant (Jul 19, 2013)

Πέρα από τα καντήλια που κατεβάζουμε, στο φρασεολογικό τμήμα έχουμε ακόμα το:
* σώθηκε το λάδι απ' το καντήλι του / έχει ακόμα λάδι το καντήλι του
* άναψε τα καντήλια = μέθυσε, παλιά έκφρ. (π.χ. στον Παπαδιαμάντη αλλά όχι μόνο) σήμερα ξεχασμένη


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2013)

Συγγενής, λέει το ΛΚΝ, είναι και η καντηλίτσα (ο ναυτικός κόμπος). Καντηλίτσα, λέει το ίδιο λήμμα, είναι και μια κατασκευή όπου στέκεται ο εργάτης που χρωματίζει το πλοίο (σημασία που δεν είχα ξανακούσει)...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι πώς και γλίτωσε η λέξη την απλοποίηση και δεν την κάναμε *_καντίλι_…


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12242-%CE%BC%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%AE%CE%BB%CE%B9-%CE%AE-%CE%BC%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%AF%CE%BB%CE%B9-%E2%80%94-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%AC%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%B5%CF%82-%CE%B1%CF%80%CE%BB%CE%BF%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%B9%CE%AE%CF%83%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%82&p=161255&viewfull=1#post161255


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2013)

Ελπίζω να μη φτάσουμε κάποια στιγμή να λέμε «Ουδέν καινόν υπό τον ήλιον της Λεξιλογίας».


----------



## sarant (Jul 19, 2013)

Ή να μπει σε φρασεολόγια η φράση :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω να μη φτάσουμε κάποια στιγμή να λέμε «Ουδέν καινόν υπό τον ήλιον της Λεξιλογίας».



La Candela Viva (παραδοσιακό της Κολομβίας) - Totó La Momposina y sus Tambores






Juego, juego, juego
Fuego, fuego, fuego


----------

